# Gcv160 possibly bent shaft?



## mike814 (Jul 30, 2012)

I know what you guys are thinking. Yes I did read the 160 thread at the top(few pages anyway) I have a month old walk behind honda mower from home depot(self propelled,dual blades). I decided to not cheap out this time and get something that would last a take the abuse. I own a non self propelled honda professional series It was bought new in 97 and lets say its be very well used doesnt burn any oil so this is what made me want to buy a new one for our house. Yesterday I accidentally hit a metal post which shut the mower down. I figured ok it prob broke the key thats what its supposed to do to prevent the shaft from bending. I found out that the mower started back up and vibrated really bad so im guessing the shaft is bent. Ill check that today when I get the time. Now my main reason of this post doesnt these motors have a key that should sheer when this happens? Ive hit rocks,posts and so on with cheap mowers and they all sheered the key.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Have you checked your blade(s) yet? My neighbor recently did exactly the same thing. I found his blade badly bent, but engine just fine.

Normally, if the key is sheared, even partially, it will be hard to start, or not start at all due to timing issues.

Check the blades! It may be your lucky day. (BTW, if one is bent or out of balance, just replace it..I wouldn't recommend trying to re-use it by beating back into shape)

Good luck!


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

It seems to me that like Honda is more prone to bent cranks than say Brigss or Tecumseh. Honda uses a steel key on the flywheel and it can't shear like the aluminum keys do. I'm not sure if that's the cause or not. I think that in general on self propelled mowers the crankshaft is longer and maybe more prone to bending for that reason too. 

Now on the upside for Honda...you will be amazed at how inexpensive the crankshaft is compared to a Briggs or Tecumseh and it's not that difficult to replace.

Spit.


----------

